
24 people have now been sentenced in India-based phone-scam case - ss2003
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/24-people-have-now-been-sentenced-in-india-based-phone-scam-case/
======
tonyquart
I have just read some reports filed at
[http://www.whycall.me/929-800-4241.html](http://www.whycall.me/929-800-4241.html)
about recent scams. People need to know about these scheme. I have heard about
Indian scams since few years ago. Beware of them, folks. Keep informing our
family and colleagues about these scammers.

